# Three Wheel Dolomite



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Built an eFatbike for a friend which he rode at his son's ranch until his granddaughter asked him to add a "sidecar" for her severely physically challenged sister. Almost completed except for mounting the "chariot" which will encapsulate the wheelchair. The system articulates for uneven surfaces and has a caster unit for turns.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

That's some fine design/workmanship!

What is the material? (looks like red anodized aluminum but...)


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Interesting. High quality craftsmanship, and a dolo. I assume this is for use on gravel/smooth dirt, otherwise it's going to have a heck of a time with ground clearance.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Wow!! That's a lot of CNC time and a lot of chips! A Labor of Love!


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

I am not sure I fully understand the intent of your design but I do know good fabricating when I see it and you have that down. Must have your own PC setup? Please post again when you have it done!


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Thank you for the kind comments. The Dolomite rear dropouts were squeezed from 209 mm to 135 to accommodate the motor (this was before fat bike motors were available) and the freewheel and brakes were spaced so each would function adequately. My friend, Ron, conceived and fabricated the "conversion" from aluminum billet on a CNC machine that he programmed in case he needed to replicate anything; then the parts were anodized. This will be for smooth surfaces as 888 noted. Be happy to post final pictures when completed in a week or two.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Why did you put the motor hub in back? You should have been able to use a 135mm motorized hub up front. Not the best design from a performance standpoint, but it would work. Especially on smooth stuff where you're not going crazy fast.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

888, good points; long story; originally purchased the motor for the front of a 20 inch "kids" fat bike (Mongoose Massif), but my friend decided to put it in the rear of the Dolomite. Bike rode fine, then the next step ensued. Expect to change propulsion system, but don't know what it will be yet. Obviously this will be a low speed, flat terrainvehicle.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

First iteration is completed and seemingly bringing joy where it is most deserved. Will increase ground clearance and replace motor with a higher torque one with reverse. Project alone made the e-journey worthwhile for me.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Sorry; these are the pictures; FWIW, the pictures are oriented correctly in my computer?????? Will get better ones some other day.


----------

